# Nouvel Ipad bientôt ?



## LittleWings (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai l'envie d'acheter un ipad j'opterai pour l'ipad mini résina. Je trouve que l'ipad air est trop gros. Mais avant de l'acheter comme je ne suis pas pressée je voudrai savoir si vous avez des infos concernant une prochaine sortie d'un nouvel ipad. 
Avec la man vers IOS 8, la sortie de l'iphone 6 y a t-il une sortie de prévu pour l'ipad et si oui sera t-il en mini ? 
Merci


----------



## adixya (30 Juillet 2014)

Je n'ai pas lu beaucoup de rumeurs la dessus.
On peut raisonnablement penser qu'il y aura une mise à jour avec processeur A8 et Touch ID...
Mais on ne sera réellement fixé sur le sujet qu'en septembre je pense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------

Moi si il y'a Touch ID sur iPad, je change direct le mien, crois moi...


----------



## city1 (30 Juillet 2014)

peut être un nouveau modèle d'ipad pro


----------



## MaitreYODA (30 Juillet 2014)

Nouveaux iPads en Octobre probablement. Proc A8 à 2 Ghz selon les dernières rumeurs (je n'y crois pas trop) et 2 Go de RAM (possible) et 32 Go se stockage de base. À prendre avec des pincettes biensûr.
Si t'es pas pressée, attends octobre, y a 80% de chance qu'il y est un nouvel iPad mini retina.


----------



## city1 (30 Juillet 2014)

Qui peut aussi se compléter par une petite mise a jour de l'ipad air


----------



## LittleWings (30 Juillet 2014)

Je vous remercie pour les infos. Non je ne suis pas pressée du tout, j'en veux juste un pour compléter quand je suis chez moi et que je n'ai pas envie d'utiliser le pc. 
D'après ce que vous avez dis il sera plus performant, j'espère juste que le prix ne sera pas plus conséquent non plus.


----------



## adixya (30 Juillet 2014)

Ce sont plus des rumeurs et des souhaits personnels que des infos lol
Mais oui, la question du prix est importante.

Surtout quand on veut un 128 Go wifi + cellulaire comme moi XD
Mais à ce compte la je suis pas à 30 euros près !


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Août 2014)

LittleWings a dit:


> D'après ce que vous avez dis il sera plus performant, .



Ils ont cette originalité marketing chez Apple de créer à chaque fois des appareils plus performants que les précédents, c'est assez rare comme stratégie commerciale que pour être souligné.. Dans les autres secteurs ont fait l'inverse


----------



## city1 (1 Août 2014)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ils ont cette originalité marketing chez Apple de créer à chaque fois des appareils plus performants que les précédents, c'est assez rare comme stratégie commerciale que pour être souligné.. Dans les autres secteurs ont fait l'inverse


 
là tu m'as tué


----------

